# SHENZHEN - 2011 Summer Universiade



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

fragel said:


> They still have a lot of work to do to get the venues ready, but it seems they are well on schedule.


that's true. 
but i don't think we need to worry about the speed of construction in China.:nuts:


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

updated by 边蜂









it is not a massive stadium. the capacity is about 20,000 to 30,000 ...


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

it is facing to the sea..


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

it may be the place to hold the opening ceremony..


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Train for Longgang Line of Shenzhen Metro System
and the logo at front is the Universiade's one

by lansexiongying


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

bearb said:


> that's true.
> but i don't think we need to worry about the speed of construction in China.:nuts:


And let's not forget the Shenzhen speed in particular
Of course, quality and safety first.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

bearb said:


> Train for Longgang Line of Shenzhen Metro System
> and the logo at front is the Universiade's one
> 
> by lansexiongying


hot-linked pictures from ditiezu won't appear.

thx for sharing the construction pictures, great to see the progress.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

We don't always need 80,000-90,000 stadiums. 20,000 to 30,000 will be good enough for Shenzhen while it has other bigger stadiums.

Very unique design, thanks for sharing.



bearb said:


> updated by 边蜂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## d_raji (Jul 31, 2007)

bearb said:


>


wow.. nice.. Used to live in that apartments " Yang RI Wan Pan" 2 years back.. now the whole area is changed...


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

big-dog said:


> We don't always need 80,000-90,000 stadiums. 20,000 to 30,000 will be good enough for Shenzhen while it has other bigger stadiums.
> 
> Very unique design, thanks for sharing.


20,000 to 30,000 would be perfect for a local football club.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

fragel said:


> 20,000 to 30,000 would be perfect for a local football club.


Shenzhen Ruby is the only team in the city currently.
When it was in the AFC championship in 2004, the Shenzhen Stadium(about 40000 capacity) was almost full. But it didn't come again anymore after that.

I think the team should move here for a more suitable situation and better view


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

from 深圳快车


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

more pics of Shenzhen Bay Stadium


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

by bianfeng


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the updates. What was the capacity?


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

The Bay Stadium at night.

by 韦子 and 自由摄彩


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

The Bay Stadium during the day.

by 鸿福阁, cw555, 燕翔, 身未动心已远, 新地船儿88


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Baoan Bamboo Stadium

by 小可大乐, david5


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Longgang Stadium Complex

by 一只鱼


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

The Bay

by 户外零度


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

wow, superb, but why 3 new stadiums?


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> wow, superb, but why 3 new stadiums?


Universiade this year.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Universiade 2011 Shenzhen stadiums updated
http://bbs.fengniao.com/forum/2170259.html

photos were taken on 7-5 2011


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

foxmulder said:


> Thanks for the updates. What was the capacity?


Shenzhen Bay Stadium is 30000ish..
Bao'an Stadium is 40000ish..
Universiade Center Stadium is 60000ish..


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> wow, superb, but why 3 new stadiums?


Mainly for the Universiade Summer Games this year..
And for the future I think..
there was only one stadium for international matches in such a big city with about 15,000,000 population ..
So they decided to build more


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Impressive structures, they definitely met my expectations


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

amazing stadiums


----------



## cheesung (Mar 5, 2011)

i'll to go to Shenzhen to watch this game this summer!


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Shenzhen Bay Stadium - where the opening ceremony will be held:
photoed by Jayden


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*SZ to host a ‘green’ Universiade: Xu*
2011-July-25 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THERE will be no fireworks or other grand displays traditionally associated with major sporting events at Shenzhen Universiade which aims to be a “green” competition.

At a news conference Friday in Beijing organized by the State Council Information Office, Shenzhen Mayor Xu Qin, vice president and secretary general of Shenzhen Universiade organizing committee, said various measures had been taken to ensure the Universiade would be environmentally-friendly.

The opening ceremony would emphasize the theme of “the return of sports.”

“There will be no fireworks and no stars or celebrities will appear at the opening ceremony,” Xu said. He said the stage for the opening ceremony is made of recycled plastic bottles and 65 percent of the event’s venues have been remodeled or been based on existing facilities to save costs and reduce any environmental impact.

The Athletes’ Village and Universiade Center in Longgang feature new energy-saving technology and materials, Xu said.

This environmentally-friendly approach would be utilized not only in the Universiade, but also in the city of Shenzhen itself. Xu said the government would put 2,011 alternative-energy vehicles on city roads during the 12-day event.

A record 24 sports and 306 events will be held at 41 venues during Aug. 12-23.

There were 147 countries and regions, and 11,310 people registered for the Universiade by 5 p.m. Thursday, including 7,587 athletes and 3,723 retinue officials, Xu said.

A rehearsal of the opening ceremony was held in Shenzhen on Saturday, the 20-day countdown for the international university games.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Shenzhen Bay Sports Centre by Jayden


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Universiade Centre by 1788111


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Universiade Village by 1788111


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Universiade Centre by 1788111


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

torch relay (via sohu.com)


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

via sz2011.org


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*South China metropolis benefits from international games * 

SHENZHEN, Aug. 10 (Xinhua) -- For 26-year-old Jiang Huali, a typical morning used to involve waking up at 6 a.m. and spending more than two hours riding buses to her office in downtown Shenzhen.

These days, Jiang makes it to work in just an hour, courtesy of one of several new subway lines that have been built in the south China city as it prepares for the upcoming 2011 Universiade.

Jiang is just one of more than 10 million Shenzhen residents who have already benefited from the renovations and developments that the city has undertaken in preparation for the 12-day sports event, which will open on Aug. 12.

Shenzhen won the right to host the 26th Universiade in 2007. The city immediately began working to improve its infrastructure, upgrading and remodeling 280 main roads and spending 75 billion yuan (11.7 billion U.S. dollars) to build five subway lines with a total length of 156 km. All five of the subway lines opened to the public in June this year.

"Large events create pressure to spur city leaders to speed up infrastructure construction and to modify and perfect their cities," said Wang Yukai, a professor at the Chinese Academy of Governance.

Wang said that hosing international events can have a long-lasting influence on a host city's future development.

Chinese cities are taking advantage of opportunities to host such events, seeking to boost their influence, upgrade infrastructure and improve their residents' quality of life.

Beijing made significant changes to its infrastructure before hosting the 2008 Olympic Games. It was ranked the following year as a "world capital of the future" by Forbes, an American publishing and media company. Shanghai's hosting of the 2010 World Expo allowed the city to make similar developmental strides.

Guangzhou, a large city in south China's Guangdong Province, virtually remade itself in preparation for hosting last year's Asian Games. The city rolled out 910 urban improvement projects, including renovating buildings, cleaning up rivers and expanding its subway system.

Shenzhen is just the latest Chinese city to join the fray. The city has given facelifts to many of its older buildings, fortified community-based security facilities and renovated 1,600 of its shabby "urban villages," which are home to many lower-income city dwellers.

"This area has changed. The houses have been repainted and decorated, streets have been repaved. More and more people are shopping here," said Wang Yanli, a tea vendor living in the city's Xiashiwei urban community.

Measures have been taken to ensure that the Universiade will be environmentally friendly, Xu Qin, vice president and secretary-general of the event's organizing committee, said at a press conference in July.

Xu, who is also the mayor of Shenzhen, said 65 percent of the event's venues have been remodeled or based on existing facilities in order to save costs and reduce the event's environmental impact.

The newly built Universiade Village and Universiade Center were constructed using energy-saving technologies and materials, Xu said.

This environmentally friendly approach will be utilized not only within the Universiade, but also in the city of Shenzhen itself.

Xu said the municipal government will put 2,011 alternative-energy vehicles on the city's streets during the event to promote the use of environmentally friendly vehicles.

The Shenzhen government is also taking the opportunity to narrow the gap between the city's ballooning population and its shortage of social, cultural and sports facilities.

Twenty-two new venues have been built for the event, mostly in the city's urban communities and universities. These facilities will be retained for use by local residents after the games are over.

The Universiade Village, home to more than 12,000 athletes and team officials, will be integrated into the Shenzhen Institute of Information Technology's campus after the event.

Many of the new venues are located in Longgang district, located in the outskirts of the city. According to local resident Chen Minying, the out-of-the-way district has transformed from being an "urban village" to being just another part of downtown Shenzhen - despite the fact that it is not even remotely close to the city's downtown area.

The region would not have developed nearly as quickly without the influence of the Universiade, Chen said.

Yang Haixian, a deputy of the National People's Congress of Shenzhen, said that the city government should continue to make efforts to develop the city and improve the lives of its citizens.

"The Universiade lasts just for 12 days, but the development of Shenzhen should be a long-term task," Yang said.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Universiades Kicks Off with Colorful Opening Ceremony Opened by the President of China*

2011.08.13



> Photo taken on Aug. 12, 2011 shows the opening ceremony of the 26th Summer Universiade in Shenzhen,(Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)
> 
> SHENZHEN – Friday, August 12th, the kick-off of the 26th Summer Universiade took place with the traditional Opening Ceremony. A third Universiade for China, after 2001 (Summer) in Beijing and 2009 (Winter) in Harbin. Therefore, the expectations were high as the Chinese are known to be masters in staging big shows. And once again the hosts did not disappoint. A dazzling and colorful show took place in front of 25,000 spectators giving the green light for 12 days of thrilling sport competitions between student-athletes in 24 sports.
> 
> ...



Source:FISU | Editor:Yang Lu


----------

